

Facebook: Share Photos and Videos Anywhere You Have Email - joepestro
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=109768117130

======
terpua
Getting an error...

    
    
         Invalid URL
         The requested URL "/blog.php?post=109768117130", is invalid.
    
         Reference #9.4f574eca.1248322361.1cfd8323

~~~
basugasubaku
Are you by any chance not in the U.S.? I've always gotten that error message
trying to get to blog.facebook.com (from Japan).

Go in through some U.S.-based proxy and it ought to work.

~~~
terpua
Weird that they would block non-US access to their blog.

~~~
basugasubaku
doubt it's intentional

------
calcnerd256
I will use this, because the last time I wanted to upload a picture to
facebook, I had to use some awful Java applet that crashed my browser (Note:
this is not so much anti-Java as anti-today's-implementations-of-things-
surrounding Java).

~~~
chrisbolt
_(Note: this is not so much anti-Java as anti-today's-implementations-of-
things-surrounding Java)_

How is that not anti-Java? Today's implementations (there's more than one?) of
things surrounding Java are all we have.

~~~
calcnerd256
Yes, there's more than one. On Ubuntu, for instance, just look at how many
JVMs there are to choose from in the package manager.

------
zimbabwe
I love the email name I got. Any time the words "knobby" and "moat" are what
get randomly generated I snort like a drunk frat boy.

------
pwmanagerdied
Promotion of unimpressive new Facebook features hardly qualifies as something
which "gratifies one's intellectual curiosity", which is, roughly, the most
important measurement of weather something should be posted here.

Begone!

~~~
joepestro
Poster here. This "unimpressive feature" is at the heart of YC backed
Posterous. Thought it would be interesting to see the comparison.

And if you want to talk about site guidelines, your comment is against them:

 _"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did."_

~~~
rantfoil
Many sites have email as a feature. We're thrilled to see more attention being
paid to that feature.

But our vision is quite a bit more than just that feature.

~~~
zimbabwe
_But our vision is quite a bit more than just that feature._

So is Facebook's. ;-)

~~~
rantfoil
It's easy to frame the marketplace as a zero sum game. Someone's win equals
your loss and vice versa.

The reality is that model is a massive oversimplification, and thinking that
way is value destructive.

~~~
zimbabwe
I didn't say it was zero sum. I like Posterous quite a lot.

